# High-End Brand



## Kurfuu Clothing (Jul 23, 2008)

I want my brand to be an High-End Brand, how do i go about doing so.....what should do and what should not do. Whats tha procedure. I also wanna know the price that i should sell a T-shirt for.....what decides the price....asides from the quality?


----------



## myforum123 (Jul 7, 2008)

Kurfuu Clothing said:


> I want my brand to be an High-End Brand, how do i go about doing so.....what should do and what should not do. Whats tha procedure. I also wanna know the price that i should sell a T-shirt for.....what decides the price....asides from the quality?


Hi Horatio,

I am no marketing wizard, but in my opinion if you want to build an high end brand you should start high end from the start. Look for the best materials/t-shirts (they'll cost more, but you will charge more). Also look for removable tag t-shirts, you dont want your high end product with someone else's tag. And design a unique design, that is key. Look, for example, ecko, etc.

Check this sites for t's:
Article.1 The designer's resource for fashion blanks.
Pacific Sports ----- Retail Quality Wholesale Price Blank T-Shirts#
TSC Apparel
Cygnus Sportswear

Good luck, Keep it up and share your comments


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I agree with B, however it's going to be harder to start up and trying to get people to part with more cash for an unheard of brand will be hard.

I think attention to detail is very important, tags, hangtags and packaging must be very professional, little details on the shirts that make them special. Don't just do a print, you need appliques or rhinestones/studs etc, even embroidery. It's amazing but if you have a printed design with a little bit of embroidery or a few stones it looks so much more expensive.

Limited edition will also justify a higher retail price, if not everyone can have one, everyone will want one!

Lee


----------



## myforum123 (Jul 7, 2008)

That's the beauty of this forum, every input is positive and constructive. Let's keep it up.


----------



## LMtee (Jul 14, 2007)

The best thing to do is to study your competitor... if you are aiming the high-end market you will have to compare your product with other high-end brands... its exactly what consumers will do...

Like others just said, you have to focus on detail, finding the best garment, the best quality prints, some pretty nice design and mixing different printing techniques... but its not all, you have to work on a strong business plan with a good market research, a strong marketing strategy and like I said before, you have to know your competitor, that is the key.... 

If you have problems fixing the price for now its just because you dont know how much it will cost you to produce your shirt... that is normal because you dont even know what your product will be, which garment you will use, what printing method, the cost of your marketing strategy and many other important thing that will fix your final cost.... the only safe way to know all this is to make a business plan... For what I know about the high-end market, I can say that many high-end store buy there shirts at barely the half of there final price... An easy way to calculate your final price is to take your cost per shirt and double it up when you sell them to the store, then the store will double it up for the final customer price... here's an exemple : 
$15 - your cost per shirt
$30 - the store cost per shirt
$60 - the final price for the customer

You also ask what not to do.... 
- First dont think it will be easy, you have some hard work to do and its not gonna stop soon  
- Then dont try to imitate your competitor but try to find your place between them, come with something new, innovation is the key... 
- Dont skip the business plan part, more you will be prepare better it will be for you and much better will be your chance to succeed.

Hoping that will help !!

PG


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Kurfuu Clothing said:


> I want my brand to be an High-End Brand, how do i go about doing so.....what should do and what should not do. Whats tha procedure. I also wanna know the price that i should sell a T-shirt for.....what decides the price....asides from the quality?


Your pricing is often dependent on your costs.

Part of creating a high end brand is using high end blanks, and high quality printing, and high quality designs.

One of the biggest parts is the *marketing*, which puts "high end" into the minds of your potential customers.

Even if you have great designs, great blanks, and great printing, sometimes that's not enough for someone to want to pay $50+ for a t-shirt. You have to _convince_ them that your brand is worth a premium through marketing and branding.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I was going to say exactly what Rodney said, if you want a high end brand, marketing is key. You need to use high end packaging. Your web site needs to look expensive and well thought out. If you do any printed materials they need to be of the highest quality. Part of high end is perception. If you want people to think your brand is high end you have to give them a high end experience.


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

2 words: Celebrity Endorsement


----------



## coloroverload (Jul 28, 2008)

Buy the best brand shirts

High end brands often use specialty inks and specialty printing methods to help justify the cost.

Price is up to you, but usually high end t shirts self for AT LEAST $25 and up per.

Get famous people to wear your shirt and you have to build a ton of hype which isnt easy.

You need to be able to back up why your prices are so high!


----------

